# ON POINT!!!



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is a pic of Remmi on point the 2nd to last weekend of the season.

[siteimg]469[/siteimg]

I noticed the pic looks very dark on this site. I'll see if I can't upload some others. Anyways, she is locked up on a rooster in the snow. The clear pic shows her eyes intensely focused!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sweet!! Nice picture of Remmi, Remmi. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice pic ....is she a Weimariner (sp)??


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Beautiful dog. Great picture. (Title picture Focused).


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

She is a "Blue" coated Weimaraner. I will try to post a picture of her and her "boyfriend" (which is my roommates traditional colored Weimaraner)


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I love Weimariners.
I do not know much about K-9s. Question are they like a German Short Hair? Have a friend that has one and it was well behavied, acted almost
human like.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice pic, always great to see dogs doing what they love! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

They are similar to German Shorthairs, but they are generally a bit larger. Remmi is as lean as possible and she is 73lbs. She thinks she is a person. She tries to use her paws as hands sometimes and will disobey (only around the house) when she feels like it. If there is no vacant space available, she climbs into my lap when I am in a chair or on the couch that she wants to be in.

She is very good with strangers (adults and children) and she loves playing with other dogs. She does bark though..........when she hears neighbors or sees people walking across the street.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Nic pic, you dog looks like a good hunting dog.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice pic! Just wait till I tell Remmi you are gonna trade "her kind" in for rescue dogs!   she's gonna kick your a**!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Sweet pic! Intense look!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice picture...

A good friend of mine has a "Blue" coated Weimaraner/male. The dog is huge... The dog has long legs and can blow right through the cattails during late season rooster hunting.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Remmi is 73lbs. She was the runt of the litter and the family I purchased her from didn't want to sell her. They said that she was the friendliest pup and seemed to think she was an alpha of the litter.

I'll post more pics when I figure out how to reduce the size (resolution) of the pictures we took.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Fantastic picture Remmi!!! Those intense eyes are unforgettable.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That dog looks too smart to belong to a Packer Fan!!!!   

Nice pic!! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

She is a huge fan of the Pack and the

N - National
F - Favre
L - League


----------



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

From one pointing dog man to another great pic! :beer:


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

From three pointing dog man to another great pic!


----------

